# Stopped Prontogest at 12weeks and now prescribed Crinone Gel instead of Cycloges



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI 
I have been on Prontogest progesterone injection for weeks now and i am now just over 12 weeks pregnant. i was told to stop prontogest and move over to cyclogest pessarys. As I had an allergic reaction to cyclogest the doctor has prescribed me Crinone gel instead for the forseable future. 


I am worried that the crinone gel maybe introduce infection as its being done vaginally rather than rectally and if i were using cyclogest iw ould be avoiding any infection by always using it rectally. 


Also I am worried about a possible build up of the crinone gel around my cervix and any effect this may have


any help would be greatly appreciated


Kind regards
Laura


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Also I have just started getting bad cramps again from it like I did the cyclogest . Surely can't be good for baby if hurting me this much . 

Mr taranissi at ARGC said I have what's called a sensitive uterus . Could this be causing me the pain from the progesterone support . As I didn't get any with the prontogest injections


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid its something you would need to ask your clinic about, as we don't deal with progesterone support as midwives. I do know from the site that lots of women use crinone gel without any infection. The cramping won't affect baby at the moment, it makes you feel exhausted, but your baby is well protected,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

